# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Not getting email notifications for the threads I'm on

## 2Sox

That's about it. I'd appreciate a fix whenever you can. Thanks.

----------


## Sfla80

> That's about it. I'd appreciate a fix whenever you can. Thanks.


I could be wrong......

But I only get emails for threads that I'm "subscribed" to.

Just a thought

----------


## *Admin*

I will check on this... 

Sfla80 you may indeed be correct...

----------


## 2Sox

> I could be wrong......
> 
> But I only get emails for threads that I'm "subscribed" to.
> 
> Just a thought


It was my understanding that as soon as you participate in a thread you are automatically "subscribed". I'm going to check to see where the settings are for this. Or can you tell me where this setting is?

I see a "subscriptions" button on my profile but it's checked. What else can be done?

----------


## Sfla80

No u actually have to subscribe to the thread. 

Once you participate...it will be in your "participate " thread options. 

But you see the subscribe button in my pic? You have to hit that and you should start getting emails. 

This pic is from a samsung note edge. So your phone might be different. Not sure where it is on the computer. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> I could be wrong...... But I only get emails for threads that I'm "subscribed" to. Just a thought


Also if you're using forum application,you get only a notification inside application at settings,no email though!
See picture under:

----------


## Sfla80

> Also if you're using forum application,you get only a notification inside application at settings,no email though!
> See picture under:


Check spam...

----------


## 2Sox

> Check spam...


I hit "Subscribe" on the thread and I'm still not getting notified.

Spam folder is okay.

----------


## 22-250

I'm having the same problem. Subscribed threads are set for instant notification via email. In the past I received them. Now I'm not. I've checked my gmail spam folder and my outlook spam folder. There is a bunch of junk in there but nothing from this forum. Thanks.

----------


## 22-250

I'm still having the same issue. Can anyone help?

----------


## 22-250

2Sox. Have you found a solution?

----------


## *Admin*

Please let me know if your email issues have been resolved...

----------


## 2Sox

> Please let me know if your email issues have been resolved...


Well, this appeared in my email inbox so I guess we're GTG.

----------


## 22-250

Mine have not. Should I start a different thread since OP's issues seem to have been resolved?

----------


## 22-250

Hey! It just started working! Thanks admin.

----------

